# Can I use Philips directtv dvr 7000 to record TV without a DirectTV Account?



## Cuda70 (Jan 4, 2005)

My question: I own a Philips directtv dvr 7000. I switched over to cable for a while and closed my Directtv account. Is there any way to use these receiver to record TV shows from cable?  I would try anything


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

try buying a standalone tivo
a dtivo can't record anything but dtv period.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

DirecTV/Tivo DVRs only have satellite tuners and cannot record cable TV channels. You might get a few bucks for your Philips DVR on eBay that you could apply towards a stand-alone Tivo.


----------

